# Anyone do granite counter top installs and sales



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a client that needs some estimates. He wants his counter tops upgraded. If interested give me a call 850-529-1335


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy Tronu did mine and I grew up fishing and diving with him. Great craftsman and very fair . Angilini Tile 432 6768. Tell him I sent you. Tim:usaflag


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (5/9/2009)*Randy Tronu did mine and I grew up fishing and diving with him. Great craftsman and very fair . Angilini Tile 432 6768. Tell him I sent you. Tim:usaflag




Agreed. Randy does almost all of ours. He's good and honest.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure if you are still looking I work for Flordia Bath and Surfaces. We fabricate and install granite at resonable prices. Let me know if you would like an estimate. Bobby 685-9333


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

My buddy Jason does great work and is very reasonable. His number is 850-572-4199.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

